# Vic/ Swan Bay PPB 08/03/09



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Spent half the day fishing in Swan Bay today, and what a great little place it is. Having never fished there before I was unsure of what to expect. Got to the end of Swan Bay Rd (boat ramp) at 5:30am was pitch black so went for a walk out on the pier. The wind was up a bit so decided to catch a few Zzzz and launch as the sun was coming up which was around 6:00am.

Had a plan of trolling all the way out to Duck Island (about 3,1/2km) but the water was only 6ft deep most of the way and a lot of weed. About 2/3rds of the way the depth went from 6' down to 15' so in went a small Juro StrikePro Bass-X in 123V and within 10min snagged a nice fat Salmon  After trolling for a few more minutes I heard a boat approaching so moved right over to the edge of the boating channel only to see the idiots still coming strait for me. After a few polite words of "hay [email protected]#[email protected]#d I have a line out trolling", does he turn but it was to late my lure gets dragged into his prop, then they received some more not so polite words. Somehow I managed to get the lure back undamaged :shock: the leader was cactus.

After composing one self I dropped the pick in readiness for for some whiting action.

Well the action wasn't exactly hot but did manage 4 ting to 35cm. Was a very enjoyable day on the water as I always look forward in trying new locations, and this will be one place I will frequent more often.


----------



## Argonaut (Jan 18, 2009)

4 is better than none and delicious KGWs at that.

Sounds like those guys had no frickin idea about boating.

You're walkin a hairy line fishin in that spot with the marine park surrounding you, but if you stick in that channel they can't argue with you.

Can't wait to get out there again.

Brian.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Great results Kelly,

I've always been interested in swan bay - but the tides and weed have put me off.... Obviously i need to give it a crack.

How did the salmon measure up?


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Great results Kelly,

I've always been interested in swan bay - but the tides and weed have put me off.... Obviously i need to give it a crack.

How did the salmon measure up?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The salmon went 40cm but very fat  There is a fair tidal flow but is manageable as long as you have a good anchor trolley. The only area that the weed caused any problems was when the water was only 6' and most of my lures troll deeper than that. Up near Duck Island there are big clumps of weed that come by but not heaps. As Brian said swan bay is mostly marine park so keep within the yellow markers. Next time I head down there I would like to head out further and also have a look over at the sub wreck.


----------



## JohnnyMagpie (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work Gone,
I had some tossers in a tinny fly past me on w/e off St.K only about 50 mtrs away. Then they had the balls to wave to me, lucky I didn't have a lure or one of them may have been wearing it as an earring.
I thought Swan Bay was a marine park, so I never went there. Sounds like a good spot, and if that shallow might be a place to target some big frogs on sp's


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Look forward to getting down there too Kel. Heard a lot about the place and never really given it a go. Seems to have a lot too offer and is it just me or are there more dickheads about now than ever before.... :?

...something in the air of late and it's no bloody good.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

JohnnyMagpie said:


> I thought Swan Bay was a marine park, so I never went there. Sounds like a good spot, and if that shallow might be a place to target some big frogs on sp's


Ok for anyone who is not aware Swan Bay is mostly Marine Park, there are 2 areas within Swan bay that fishing is permitted, and they are the marina at Queenscliff and the Boating Channel from the Swan Bay boat ramp up to Duck Island. The channel is not a straight line and the markers are not all that easy to see so I suggest marking the channel on your gps to be safe as parks vic are right onto this area (so I've been told)
This is what I have pulled form Google Earth that shows the marine park boundaries. I have marked the boating channel in red.









No its not just you Ross they are everywhere, you should see some of the heroes that come into work acting like they know everything and that there [email protected] don't stink :twisted:

Hey JohnnyMagpie dont quote me on this but I think that a boat must stay at least 30mt away from another boat after that its fair game apparently. Most of the time I prefer that if a boat is going to go past me that the do it at a faster speed so the boat is up on plane and does not make as much wake (well that is what I have noticed) On Sunday the dickheads who almost took my good lure where only doing 5-10knots :shock: just didn't give a shit :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks for the info on swan bay kelly ,i didnt realize the restrictions,looking at the google map the areas just outside in the bay look promising as well cheers cruiser


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

cruiser said:


> thanks for the info on swan bay kelly ,i didnt realize the restrictions,looking at the google map the areas just outside in the bay look promising as well cheers cruiser


No probs cruiser, your right about that area, is a gun spot for the mighty KGW and at times Snapper also some big Gummys. You can actually catch some good fish including gummy shark of the pier at the boat ramp, the water is only 6' deep :shock:. You do have to be prepared for this area as the tides run hard so a good anchor and trolley is needed, this goes for Swan Bay and out front in Coles channel etc...


----------



## Maddogmatt (Apr 30, 2008)

kelly, just touching base since no contact since apollo bay. i will join you soon. your latest adventure sounded good. maddogmatt


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Be good to catch up again Maddogmatt.


----------

